# Disketten Image



## Ðrako (11. Februar 2003)

Ihr kennt doch sicher alle dieses kleine (ursprüngliche linux tool) namens "rawrite" mit dessen hilfe ich images auf ne diskette schreiben kann.

Kennt kemand ne möglichkeit das umgekehrt zu machen?
Also kurz und gut: ich such ne möglichkeit mit der ich Disketten Images erstellen kann (ne bin oder ein img.. iss egal)



gruss

Drako


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Februar 2003)

Kommerziell:
http://www.winimage.com/winimage.htm

Freeware:
hd-copy (altes pascal-programm/dosebene) läuft auch unter windows (95/98/ME/XP) im "DOS-Fenster"
zu beziehen: über mich


----------



## dfd1 (12. Februar 2003)

Das Freeware-Progi würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2003)

Wer es haben will, mailt mir über Tutorials-PN seine E-Mail-Adresse zu und ich schick es dann los.

Die .img Dateien des Freeware Programmes sind KEINE Standard-Image-Dateien, die Laufen nur mit dem Programm das sie erstellt hat.

Man kann auch keine Diskette per Drag und Drop erstellen - das Programm ist nur für 1:1 Kopien zuständig. Von Diskette in img-Datei und von img-Datei auf Diskette.


----------



## Ðrako (12. Februar 2003)

würde dieses programm auhc in folgender Situation funktionieren?:

1,44MB Floppy (standart)
Formatiert auf 1,7MB

Auf dieser 1,7MB Floppy hab ich meine Bootdisk geschrieben.. von dieser will ich nun ein Image machen, welches alerdings für nicht-vor-formatierte (auf 1,7MB) floppys funktionieren soll!



verstehst? 



Drako


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Februar 2003)

Dieses Programm schreibt von 0,720 - 1,68 jede mögliche Größe.

Dieses Programm liest die Diskette SEKTOR für SEKTOR aus und legt dann auf Wunsch eine Imagedatei an (oder man kann gleich die Kopie erstellen). Wenn nun eine Diskette SEKTOR für SEKTOR kopiert wird, entsteht eine absolut identische Kopie im Image. Die weiteren Disks sind EXAKTE Kopien des Originals. Ich weiß nicht was das mit "vor-formatierten" Disks am Hut haben soll. Images/Kopien werden nicht dadurch erstellt, das eine Disk formatiert wird und das Dateisystem darauf geschrieben wird. Und wenn die Disk nicht formatiert ist, spielt es auch keine Rolle, denn die Kopie wird EXAKT die gleichen Eigenschaften haben, wie das "Original".


----------



## Ðrako (13. Februar 2003)

hm okay... nur das bringt mich jetz nich wirklich weiter da ich das image zum download anbieten will... und denn kann ich jetz nich mit meinen eigenen image-format kommen...sollte schon konform sein 

und mit rawrite geöffnet werden können.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Februar 2003)

Obwohl ich zugeben muß, das ich gar nicht sicher bin ob das ein eigenes Format ist, hab es noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## tuxracer (20. Juni 2003)

also rawrite ist eigentlich nur ne windowsversion des linuxbefehls dd
dieser befehl kann in beide richtungen verwendet werden, und ist ein sehr mächtiger befehl, wenn es darum geht images zu erstellen oder zurückzuspielen.
damit können auch ganze festplatten inklusive bootsektor geklont werden.

eine kleine minilinuxversion die du verwenden kannst, wenn du nicht gleich linux installieren willst findest du auf folgendem link, und heisst tomsrtbt

http://www.toms.net/rb/

wenn du dich nicht mit linux auskennst, wirst du zuerst wahrscheinlich noch informationen zum mountbefehl unter linux brauchen. dieser befehl ist zuständig, um partitionen in den verzeichnisbaum zu integrieren, damit du darauf lesen und schreiben kannst.

der befehl mount funktioniert wie folgt

festplattenwerden bei linux bei ide platten als

/dev/hda  = primäry master
/dev/hdb  = primary slave
/dev/hdc  = secondary master
/dev/hdd  = secondary slave

bezeichnet

damit du weisst welche partition du mounten musst gibst du am besten zuerst fdisk /dev/hdx (wo deine platte angehängt ist) ein
dann kannst du mit p die partitionstabelle anzeigen.

dort siehst du welche du mounten möchtest

nun der eigentliche mount befehl für fat32 partitions

mount -t vfat /dev/hdx /mnt

nun kannst du mit cd /mnt in das verzeichnis wechseln und mit ls kannst du prüfen ob da die daten drin sind die auf der partition sein sollten.

mit cd .. kommst du wieder ins wurzelverzeichnis (abstand zwischen cd und .. beachten)

der befehl dd wird wie folgt verwendet

um ein diskimage ab diskette zu erstellen
dd if=/dev/fd0 of=/mnt/(dateiname)

um ein image wieder auf diskette zu schreiben
dd if=/mnt/(dateiname) of=/dev/fd0


----------



## opi-wahn (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Dieses Programm schreibt von 0,720 - 1,68 jede mögliche Größe.
> *




Ich vermute sehr stark , das ich das selbe uralte DOS Progi hab, allerdings verweigert es ab Win2k seine Dienste wenn es über die 1,44 geht.

Unter win9x funktioniert es jedoch wunderbar , hast du die selben Erfahrungen damit ?

Oder funktioniert es bei dir auch unter 2k / XP ?


----------



## Robert Steichele (6. Januar 2004)

Ich habe ja auch schon einige Programme getestet, aber Rawwrite  ist immer noch das Beste.

PS: Läuft auch unter Windows


----------



## tuxracer (6. Januar 2004)

@Robert

Rawrite kann aber glaub ich nur Images schreiben, aber keine erzeugen.
Und ursprünglich wollte Drako glaub ich ein Tool, was Images erzeugen kann.


Ich probiers nochmals

die billigste Variante siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben  nämlich lerne den Befehl dd

die einfachere Variante
Nimm zum Beispiel IsoBuster, WinISO. Es wird noch viel mehr geben, aber fallen mir im moment nicht grad ein.


----------



## Robert Steichele (6. Januar 2004)

Rawwrite kann Images erzeugen. Bei uns in der Firma haben wir images vn allen unseren Disketten erzeugt (Bootdisketten, Netzbootdisketten, diverse Dos-Tools ...)
Disketten können ja relativ schnell kaputt gehen


----------

